# armadillo products



## Kim Moses (Sep 19, 2003)

Purchased some products from a new company called armadillo foam. they are out of TX.
They have big ducks, small ducks, small bumpers with ropes molded into them. We ordered one of each of their products to test them out with our crew of training dogs. I can report that they have made a great product. We were so happy with the big and small ducks and bumpers that placed another order for $200.00 Cost of large ducks $15 each they are the weight of a mallard even have a ball attached to the throwing rope, they provide free shipping on orders of $30 or more. The difference with the Armadill product and the Deadfowl line is they do not have the plastic molded hard heads and feet, but other than that they are the same type of foam and size as the deadfowl birds. We had a problem with some of the heads and feet breaking after use on the deadfowl ones after shooting them out of our wingers, So the lack of the hard head and feet is a plus for us. Price wise you can almost get two birds for what it would cost for one. Hunters Marsh Retrievers. Kim Moses


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Kim,
I agree. A second plug for this company, I e-mailed them and said we would love some raffle items for our upcoming Field test. No questions asked I had a nice box in the mail. 6 foam bumpers and 6 mini mallards. They even threw in a couple of flaws for me. Great company providing another option to the high price of DDFT.
Dave.


----------



## BLKLAB1 (Mar 21, 2004)

If any one is interested I am a Armadillo Foam Dealer

Ed


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2005)

*Armadillo Foam "Mallard" bumpers*

I received six mallard bumpers from Armadillo Foam today. I am very impressed with the quality, weight, round ball at the end of rope to aid in throwing. My dogs love these equally as much as the DFT's. We live in KY and in the really cold training weather, sometimes the plastic heads on the Dead Fowl Trainers breaks in half. The mallards from Armadillo do not have the separate hard plastic feet and heads. I agree with Kim Moses that the Armadillo Foam ones work better in the wingers. What a great price $15.00 each and free shipping when you buy multiples. Give these bumpers a try- I think you will be glad you did!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2005)

*Armadillo Foam "Mallard" bumpers*

I received six mallard bumpers from Armadillo Foam today. I am very impressed with the quality, weight, round ball at the end of rope to aid in throwing. My dogs love these equally as much as the DFT's. We live in KY and in the really cold training weather, sometimes the plastic heads on the Dead Fowl Trainers breaks in half. The mallards from Armadillo do not have the separate hard plastic feet and heads. I agree with Kim Moses that the Armadillo Foam ones work better in the wingers. What a great price $15.00 each and free shipping when you buy multiples. Give these bumpers a try- I think you will be glad you did!!


----------



## D Beard (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Armadillo Foam "Mallard" bumpers*



BPCox said:


> I received six mallard bumpers from Armadillo Foam today. I am very impressed with the quality, weight, round ball at the end of rope to aid in throwing. My dogs love these equally as much as the DFT's. We live in KY and in the really cold training weather, sometimes the plastic heads on the Dead Fowl Trainers breaks in half. The mallards from Armadillo do not have the separate hard plastic feet and heads. I agree with Kim Moses that the Armadillo Foam ones work better in the wingers. What a great price $15.00 each and free shipping when you buy multiples. Give these bumpers a try- I think you will be glad you did!!


Hey Brenda,
welcome to RTF!
Can't wait to see these new armadillo products. Some should be here this week for the hunt test raffle.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

I'll chime in and say that they make a very nice product at a very competitive price. I know the owner is looking to compete for the bumper market, not the Dokken market and is a super nice guy to deal with. This is a simple deal where nice people are producing a nice product at a nice price  . If any Canadians are looking for Armadillo foam training dummies, I'm the only Canadian dealer for thier products righ now:lol: .


----------



## 4 Labs (Apr 17, 2005)

So far Deke likes them


----------

